# 1.25cc on a 3ML syringe



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Our Phoebe started Adequan and finished the loading doses - now goes on the 1x every 2 months regimen.

We relocated and now it's been so long, I FORGOT - but filling this 3ML syringe to 1.25 just doesn't look right. Is 1.25ML the same as 1.25cc? According to conversion charts, it's the same thing. Just making sure...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yes, just pull it out to 1.25. My boy's a bit bigger, he gets 1.6, so sounds about right.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes. 1 mL = 1 cc 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks - that's what I thought just making sure!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

CC and ml are the same...pull between the 1.0 and the 1.5 mark.


----------

